

Interview with Steve Wozniak - jsmcgd
http://news.bbc.co.uk/1/hi/programmes/click_online/7742797.stm

======
r11t
The really interesting bit of the interview was the fact that Woz is a user of
"Cycorder", the video camera app installed via jailbreaking the iphone. Also
he talks about the early years of Apple.

